# Characteristics of a good bong



## warfish (Mar 12, 2010)

I recently purchased my first bong after 25 or so years of puffing.  I am enjoying it very much in the evenings as it seems to get me more couch locked than the vaporizer.

The things I am not liking so far are the occasional splashing up of the water onto my face as I am hitting it and because of it's shape the chamber is not clearing out as fast as I would like.

So I have decided to look into a new bong that would correct those 2 small issues for me.  

Since I have a lack of bong experience I was hoping to pick your brains a bit and see what other things I should be looking for in a good bong?  

Any tips, hints, or even direct recomendations are very welcome 

Warfish


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a Roor - it is double chambered w/ an ice catcher. The first water chamber prevents the water from splashing up and the ice cools the smoke. Superb hit. 

Double chamber - can fill easily w/ ice. Those two features typically help with a producing a solid hit


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 12, 2010)

Roor, or go to aqua lab technology, they have seriouse bongs.


----------



## the chef (Mar 12, 2010)

A 8 foot graffix maybe?


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 12, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> Roor, or go to aqua lab technology, they have seriouse bongs.



Duuuuuuude - can't believe I didn't mention Aqua lab Tech Loola - they are awesome pipes. The concentrate pipes specifically......


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 12, 2010)

mine has a double chamber also and it is good, you can fill the bong with smoke and it wont come out due to the water near the top sealing it off.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2010)

Phire with ice catcher, all gong, so you can add whatever. I added my DaBuddha


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2010)

The main characteristic of a good bong is.......a loaded bowl!


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2010)

..velcro to your palm maybe...


----------



## the chef (Mar 12, 2010)

Noooo I got it..............................CRAZY STRAW!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 12, 2010)

TORO

Illadelph

sovereignty glass

Hopps

...good.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2010)

whatever bong you are using it must have an ice catcher if you don't, it's kind of like eating pizza without the parmesan cheese lol


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 13, 2010)

i went to the local smoke shop to check out first hand, the different bongs available today. my last bong was a toker 11. thats how long it's been since i've had a bong. ash catchers, trees, ice catchers, etc. all look like a great improvement....but wouldn't that make them hard to clean?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 13, 2010)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> i went to the local smoke shop to check out first hand, the different bongs available today. my last bong was a toker 11. thats how long it's been since i've had a bong. ash catchers, trees, ice catchers, etc. all look like a great improvement....but wouldn't that make them hard to clean?


 

yeah too that!!!!
i love the new bong but cleaning  it IS a REAL PAIN.


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

I hve one like this but with red gel in the neck which gets ice cold when you put it in the freezer for 15 minutes...this site rocks for bongs...great prices and fast shipping even to the US...but you can't buy beans here if you live in the US...everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Glass_Bong.cfm?iProductID=1826


----------



## warfish (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I didnt end up with any of the name brands mentioned, but the one I picked up does have the features jmansweed said would be good  
Double water chamber and an ice catcher.

Without a doubt the best hitting thing I have ever used!    I am extremely pleased with it so far.  
Thanks again for the help 

Here she is at the back of this shot...


----------



## warfish (Mar 13, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..velcro to your palm maybe...


 
If not for the bong, for the lighter at the least!  I need to keep 3 out on my desk just so I can find one when needed


----------



## Locked (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice piece....


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

real nice war!


----------



## smokingtoke420 (Mar 14, 2010)

well glass on glass,chambers ash catchers and of course the artist style of it.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 14, 2010)

NICE bong warfish...:aok:

And I'll bet you didn't have to pay anywhere near what you would for a Roor or a Aqua lab Tech bong...   I like a quality bong as much as anyone but I have a hard time paying more for a bong than I did my first car...

HIT dat thing!:hubba:


----------

